# Pressure Cooker Cooking



## mrpete1939 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

I am a new subscriber to Chef Talk and I have a question about pressure cookers. Someone in my apartment building gave me a pressure cooker and I have no instructions on how to use it. It's a Mirro-Matic 4Qt Model# 394M. I have heard they can be dangerous if you don't know how to use them. I would like to know if there is anyplace on the net where I can get a manual for this cooker. I'm sure there are places I could buy one, but I was wondering if there might be a place on the internet where I could download a free copy.

Thanks for any and all help
Sincerely

Pete (mrpete1939):smiles:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Try http://www.wearever.com/consumerinfo...r%20Manual.pdf


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good luck, mrpete! Let us know how you used it and what you think of the results.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

a little advice - pressure cookers will steam-boil your food, so you want to use them for stuff you want steamed or boiled. You don't cook a steak in it, you don't cook vegetables that you don't want to overcook, because you can;t open the cover at will to check. People do cook these vegs but they are invariably overcooked to my taste (string beans, for example, or fresh peas)
they are excellent for cooking stews, certain tomato sauces, potatoes, beans (got to be careful not to fill more than half or the foam may block the emergency valve) artichokes, root vegetables in general.


----------



## mrpete1939 (Aug 24, 2006)

I would like to thank the following people who answered my post about using a pressure cooker.

To CastIronChef: I downloaded the pdf from the website you sent to me. I have the manual and I will refer to it when I use my Mirro-Matic pressure cooker.

To Mezzaluna (Moderator) I saved a Pot Roast recipe. If it turns out as good as it sounds, I will gladly pass it along to you.

To Siduri: Thanks for the advice. I will make note of it.

To All: I'm so glad I found this site. Everyone is so nice! Best regards to all. Sincerely, mrpete:bounce:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Pete-
I may be risking a little disdain here, but for years I have made very nice stocks in a pressure cooker- using my mother-in-law's recipe, yet!

For a 4-qt cooker:
3 lbs Soup bones, beef ones roasted 2 hrs at 400 deg
2 Onions, chopped. Leave skin on for color
2 Carrots, chopped
1 stalk Celery, chopped
1/4 cup Parsley, chopped
2 Bay leaves, broken
12 Peppercorns
2 quarts Water

Put all in pressure cooker, cook 30 min at 15 pounds pressure.

Don't fill the cooker too full; it could expand and squirt out the vent or, worse, plug it up and lead to a safety-seal blowout. This results in the well-known Food All Over the Ceiling syndrome.  

When the time at the proper pressure is over, remove the pan from the heat and let cool. NEVER unlatch the lid until it's cooled and you have removed the weight from the vent, relieving all the pressure.

I like the stocks so much I bought a 10-qt one at a restaurant supply place. I can double the recipe above. 

The stocks freeze very well and can be kept for months.

Mike :chef:


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome to the world of pressure cooking. I have several and I love to cook soups and stews in them during the winter and fall months.

Here is a pressure cooking sites that you may find interesting:

http://www.missvickie.com/

It has lots of helpful hints and recipes.


----------



## faye (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
While searching for a free manual to download online I ran across this forum so this is my first time posting. I see that CastIronChef sent Pete a url to download the manual in PDF file but that url doesn't work anymore. Could one of you guys please send me the pdf to download. 
I just bought this pressure cooker at an estate sale and have no clue as to how to use it. 
Please help,
Thanks,
Faye


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Go here and see which pressure cooker manual best matches what you have.

WearEver: Where to Buy


----------



## faye (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks but I tried that link and nothing will open. I have the latest Adobe Reader and the manual seems to be downloading but when it opens it is blank. Could it be possible that they have taken these manuals off the site?
Faye


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

You're right. I didn't realize that none of the links work right.

I emailed Wear-Ever about the problem and I suggest that you do the same.


----------



## faye (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help, just emailed wearever. I'm hoping if they don't put them back on the site then they will kindly email me a copy.


----------



## faye (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Iron Chef for suggesting I write Wearever about a manual for the pressure cooker I just bought. Today they sent me the pdf manual so now I can start enjoyed my cooker. 
Faye who is now a happy camper.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

You're welcome.

This is a great forum and we love to help.


----------



## ajopt5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi I just got a book for the pressure cooker off Ebay if it is alright I can send you the link to it or if you want to write to me I will send it to you? ajopt5


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is good place to look for pressure cooker help and recipes:

Miss Vickie's Guide to Modern Pressure Cookery


----------



## jodansmom (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi ajopt5,
Can I get a copy of that link or could you email me the manual? Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Check out the book I just reviewed for Cheftalk http://www.cheftalk.com/products/cooking-under-pressure-20th-anniversary-edition .


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

By the way, pressure cookers do not produce overcooked, mushy vegetables if you know what you're doing. Not everything you put into a PC has to be boiled to a fare-the-well. In fact, most things (other than soups and stews, of course) do not come into contact with the liquid at all. They are steamed above the liquid. The key to success it to pay careful attention to a) when you've reached full pressure, b) carefully timing the pressure cycle -- which in some cases is zero -- and c) following directions for the proper release of pressure.

I do all my vegetables via pressure-steam. With the delicate ones, such as cauliflower and broccoli, timing is critical. I bring to full pressure, _immediately_ remove from heat, use the cold water release, and as soon as the pressure drops, _remove the lid_. Colors are vibrant and texture is perfectly al dente. Total time: no more than 5 minutes, with a 4qt cooker. (larger pots take longer time to come to pressure, but everything else stays the same). You don't have to believe me...try it for yourself.

My pressure cooker is a veggie steamer, rice cooker, minnie oven, and "slow cooker on steroids". Saves me time and energy.

I sure do miss our social groups, Nicko...any chance they might come back?


----------



## benway (May 24, 2009)

The above poster is right.  Pressure cookers can and should be used with the care you'd use for any other cooking method.  Even more so because of the speed associated.  I commonly use my p. cooker for under 5 minutes.


----------

